# bad softener install pics



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

today houseplumber and i were doing some punchout on a house we just trimmed, really nice multimillion dollar, one of a kind custom house.

someone else came in and did a softener install, i didn't catch who it was though.

point out what is wrong here, so easy even a cave man can do it


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

there appears to be pitch in the drain and possibly the makings of an air break tee but other than that epic fail. Worst part is it still looks better than some of the crap i see thrown around here. Aside from the being massively illegal thing that is.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Is that cpvc stubbed out? It seems as if they transitioned to pvc. Although this is a problem, the direct connection on the drain is the most troubling. Don't know about you, but water conditioning is not under the plumbing code around here, so they get a free pass on shoddy work.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> there appears to be pitch in the drain and possibly the makings of an air break tee but other than that epic fail. Worst part is it still looks better than some of the crap i see thrown around here. Aside from the being massively illegal thing that is.


that 2" drain is directly off the sanitary, no p-trap,no studor vent, no airgap, no escuction.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Indie said:


> Is that cpvc stubbed out? It seems as if they transitioned to pvc. Although this is a problem, the direct connection on the drain is the most troubling. Don't know about you, but water conditioning is not under the plumbing code around here, so they get a free pass on shoddy work.


down here, they are required to install to plumbing code.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you been away for a while, Bayside? Yankee's don't use drain escuctions. :laughing:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Have you been away for a while, Bayside? Yankee's don't use drain escuctions. :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I can assume no permit and probably installed in a flood elevation...

Crap like that really pisses me off:furious:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

CPVC glued to PVC. FAIL!

No trap or air gap on the discharge piping. FAIL!

Pressurized PVC used on potable water lines within the building. FAIL!

Pressure 90 used on DWV. FAIL!

No means of rodding. FAIL!

Pipe not supported within minimum intervals. FAIL!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> I can assume no permit and probably installed in a flood elevation...
> 
> Crap like that really pisses me off:furious:


it is on the water but above flood.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

There's a lot of pvc in there. :furious: It looks like they got one of the units somewhat plumb but it looks like a total mess to me. No airgap on the drain. "Custom" cpvc-pvc adapter?  It looks like any run-of-the-mill water treatment company install around here. Bet is was one of the cheapest bids.





Paul


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

*Another Fail!!


TABLE 605.4 WATER DISTRIBUTION PIPE* 

*MATERIAL * *STANDARD * Brass pipe ASTM B 43 Chlorinated polyvinyl chloride (CPVC) plastic pipe and tubing ASTM D 2846; ASTM F 441; ASTM F 442; CSA B137.6 Copper or copper-alloy pipe ASTM B 42; ASTM B 302 Copper or copper-alloy tubing (Type K, WK, L, WL, M or WM) ASTM B 75; ASTM B 88; ASTM B 251; ASTM B 447 Cross-linked polyethylene (PEX) plastic tubing ASTM F 877; CSA B137.5 Cross-linked polyethylene/aluminum/cross-linked polyethylene
(PEX-AL-PEX) pipe ASTM F 1281; CSA B137.10M Cross-linked polyethylene/aluminum/high-density polyethylene
(PEX-AL-HDPE) ASTM F 1986 Galvanized steel pipe ASTM A 53 Polybutylene (PB) plastic pipe and tubing ASTM D 3309; CSA B137.8M Polyethylene/Aluminum/Polyethylene (PE-AL-PE) composite pipe ASTM F 1282 Polypropylene (PP) plastic pipe or tubing ASTM F 2389; CSA B137.11 Stainless steel pipe (Type 304/304L) ASTM A 312; ASTM A 778 Stainless steel pipe (Type 316/316L) ASTM A 312; ASTM A 778


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

house plumber said:


> it is on the water but above flood.


Is that the new place in Belliare on the Gulf??


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Can tell it wasn't done here. There isn't miles of PEX wound around anything and not one sharkbite! Direct connection to san looks like std practice tho.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Is that the new place in Belliare on the Gulf??


No its in Davis Island. But If youre in Belliare, the address to that house is 500 Gulf Blvd that I did with that tub and trap. The beach cottage, they call it.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

is that one of those kinetico softners?


----------

